
Facebook and Mark Zuckerberg Under Attack - joelx
https://joelx.com/facebook-and-mark-zuckerberg-under-attack/14708/
======
gopher2
This article doesn't spell anything out very well.

The anti-facebook audience is very engaged .. so it's a profitable topic to
publish content on, and media companies like NY Times directly compete with
Facebook for advertising spend, so they kind of have an incentive to try to
attack Facebook.

Facebook has plenty of legitimate things it can be criticized for, as well.

